# شويه صور حلوه



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2005)

الاخ بيصيف






طلع اللى فى راسك 






حتى دول بيهتمو بنفسهم


----------



## antoon refaat (17 ديسمبر 2005)

100 100 يا انسه ميرنا بس ممكن اعرف انتم ازاي بقي بتحطوا الصور علي المواضيع ..... ولو بتحطوا الرابط بتاعها ازاي بتجيبوه الاول


----------



## ezzzak (17 ديسمبر 2005)

حلوه اوي يا ميرنا الصور بس انا مش ظاهر عندي غير الصوره الاخيره 

المشكله من عندي (ده الاكيد) ولا ايه الحكايه 


حبيبي انطون لوضع صور بنفس طريقه ميرنا 

فيه في الاختيارات عندك وانت بتضيف رد او بتعمل موضوع جديد 

مربع مرسوم فيه اهرامات (خامس مربع علي ايدك الشمال في الصف التاني )

تحط فيه الرابط بتاع الصوره وهيه اتوماتك هتظر عندك بعد متدوس اعتمد الرد


----------



## Coptic Man (18 ديسمبر 2005)

*صور لذيذة اوي يا ميرنا ميرسي ليكي 

وبالنسبة للاخ انطون طبعا ايزاك تفضل بالشرح وانا ها اضيف شوية حاجات بسيطة 

اولا علشان تجيب لينك الصورة تعمل ايه قدامك الصورة اهي في موقع وعاوز تجيبها تضغط عليها كليك يمين وتختار اخر اختيار اللي هوه properties وبعد كده تغط كليك ها يظهر ليك مربع وهتلاقي زي موقع جنب كلمة address تنسخه كامل لهاية امتداد الصورة مثلا .jpg مثل هذا http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/editor/insertimage.gif

وبعدين تاخده وهتلاقي هنا في المشاركة الشكل ده 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 تضغط عليه هيطلعك مستطيل تحط فيه اللينك اللي نسخته ده وانتر وهتلاقي الصورة نزلت واتنشطت 
ولو عوزت اي توضيح احنا في الخدمة *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه صور حلوه*

جميل يا ميرناااااااا
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## girl of my lord (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه صور حلوه*

حلوين قووووي ميرنا 
بس الصورة التانيه مش ظاهره عندي


----------



## gift (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه صور حلوه*

حلوة الصورة ده ميرسي ليك يا ميرنا


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه صور حلوه*

اه 
بيصيف باين 
عالم الفيلة 
هه


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه صور حلوه*

*فى سؤال يا ميرنا*
*فى حد كان فى البيسين*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*اذا كان فى*
* الله يرحمه*
*شكرا على الفيل ده يا ميرنا*​


----------

